
Disney's Bob Iger walked away from a Twitter purchase because of “nastiness” - laurex
https://qz.com/1713764/disneys-bob-iger-walked-away-from-a-twitter-purchase-because-of-nastiness/
======
buboard
Thank fuck

------
kylek
>> Iger cited the possibility that toxic dimensions of the Twitter experience
could hurt Disney’s family focused brand

Wow, Disney showing some actual integrity. Color me surprised.

~~~
smacktoward
I'm not sure that decision required integrity as much as it did understanding
Disney's place in the market. Disney makes big, uncontroversial, _safe_ mass-
market entertainment products for the broadest possible audiences. Twitter is
the exact opposite of all those things: it's a product covered in sharp edges
that appeals to a relatively small but enthusiastic-slash-rabid niche. Disney
would consider it a failure if a group of people walked out of one of their
movies or theme parks yelling at each other, but Twitter's whole engagement
strategy is based on pitting its users against each other. It's the least
Disney-like thing you could imagine.

The amazing thing isn't that the acquisition eventually fell apart, it's that
it got as far as it did.

